# Breeding Neon Tetras. Please Help!! WITH PICS



## TeriyakiSawce (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey guys, just wanted to try to breed some neon tetras from my community tank. Currently, I have a male and female in a 10 gallon tank, while the temperature is set at 75, also with a plant. I was wondering if there were any tips on breeding them.


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

how do you sex them?

since they are egg scatters i would breed at least 6 of each gender for a pay off - a pair wont yield enough fry to be worth raising.

clearly the fry will be incredibly hard to feed due to there small size. you will need VERY small live foods... 

i recall reading the fry are Photo sensitive and need to be in the dark for a week... not confirmed though.


----------



## TeriyakiSawce (Jan 6, 2011)

The females have a larger and rounder belly than the males.
Oh really? If i dont see any eggs in the morning, ill add more tetra pairs in the tank.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

TeriyakiSawce said:


> If i dont see any eggs in the morning, ill add more tetra pairs in the tank.


In the morning?!? 

Whatever you're trying to breed, I don't think you can reasonably count on anything to happen like this before the next morning. Have you tried to google up info about breeding neon tetras? I basically don't know anything about these guys, but I do remember looking on the net for info about breeding them. I don't remember the details, but it didn't look easy. Demanding conditions for either the spawn or the eggs, I think. I could be wrong. Worth a check.

In any case let us know if you manage to breed them. That would be pretty exciting!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

go on youtube and look at this video:
YouTube - how to breed neon tetras
YouTube - Neon Tetra Breeding Information
YouTube - Neon Tetra Fish (Fry) Babies- Starting to swim

happy breeding.


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

neons are not bred locally for a couple reasons... 1, they are hard to raise, 2 fairly hard to get to spawn 3, they are dirt cheap. 

they would be fun to breed... but they will require more then a ten gallon... and could take months of conditioning.


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

My parents used to have a tank years before i was around and they had neons with some fake plants and they said they just kept finding more and more small neons in the group till it got to big and they got rid of most of them, i had them for a few years with about 5-6 in a 10g with 2 corys and 2 ottos and nothing.. but i also never tried to do it


----------

